# Lost Havanese in Bellingham WA



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Hav lovers if you could post to family and friends in the area of Bellingham WA, 100 miles due north of Seattle WA, it would be deeply appreciated.
Please keep little Dash in your thoughts and prayers for a safe return.
Thankyou,

Bellingham, WA - Lost RESCUE Havanese needs medical attention!
Missing since 12/25/10. Very small grey & black dog with red collar, Rescue tag
and Xmas bowtie.
Please call Jane at 360-398-9681 or 360-961-5516 ASAP, as this dog needs
medication and special diet.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Please do not chase...*

Bellingham WA, is approximately 100 miles due north of Seattle.

Do not chase if spotted. Call Jane: Please call Jane at 360-398-9681 or 360-961-5516


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a sweet little face. I hate to think of any dog out lost in the winter, I hope he's found soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know anyone in the area but will be praying for his safe return.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

What a cutie! My heart and thoughts are with his family for his safe return.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My son lives there, but is with us at the moment in SW Wa. I have told him and will show him the photo as he heads back to Bellingham tomorrow, although I certainly hope this little guy shows up before then. Did they say what area of Bellingham? Am sending good thoughts that he is soon found and is safe. What a sweet little face.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Prayers for Dash to be found...*

Those searching for Dash believe in the collective power of prayer...

I had a miracle with folks supporting me for the Dixie Dental Fund, please let there be a miracle for Dash to be found as well.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Awww what a sweetie! Will be praying for his safe return.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Rikidaisy said:


> Hav lovers if you could post to family and friends in the area of Bellingham WA, 100 miles due north of Seattle WA, it would be deeply appreciated.
> Please keep little Dash in your thoughts and prayers for a safe return.
> Thankyou,
> 
> ...


 Has the Havanese been found yet?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep coming back here, praying for a happy ending. If anyone knows, please update us.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was amazed how the word got out I had several posts on my Yahoo mail 
I'll see if any one else knows


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Dash has been found-he is on his way home to his foster home. I believe it had to be all the prayers-candles-and positive thoughts that helped this little boy be reunited with his family.

Thank You everyone for all the positive thoughts and prayers.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tease (My Foster girl)
Ms Frannie (my true angel)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God. He's a lucky little boy. I'm so happy for them all. Prayer is definitely powerful.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! Great news, I love happy endings.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Wolf wolf


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for giving us the good news, Pat. I've been praying for the little guy!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, I am so happy to hear that...it is getting pretty chilly around here (not as bad as in other parts of the country, but snow IS falling this afternoon), so I was worried about the little guy. Alexa


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such good news! Thank you, Pat, for letting us know. It is getting cooler here, probably more so up in the Bellingham area. And it has been wet. It is that wetness, along with being cold, that had me concerned.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Excellent news! Poor little thing was probably quite cold and hungry.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

YAY, great news!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*an end of the year miracle!*

Wow...we can all sleep tonight!


----------

